# Isp speed? or me?



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

This was over usb





this was over ethernet and router 





my max download is 1.3mbps.

Why do i not ever get a speed close to the speed test?

is it my pc? or the router? my isp? my modem?


----------



## Triprift (Sep 19, 2008)

When you say close to the speed test do u mean u get less dl files? To get ya true speed dl something from ur Isp im sure theyd have a dl mirror theyre far more reliable then then any speed test site.


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 19, 2008)

That and the other download servers play a role too. Depending on where you are downloading from is affected by their speed, amount of access to that download, etc. that is why to see how good I can get I download picasa. fastest download speed of any I have ever downloaded, because google servers are most excellent. but yeah. Like triprift said, just because speedtest says it doesn't mean it is true. It gives you an idea, but it's not always accurate.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

im downloading from a VERY VERY fast torrent site.

i know it partailly has to do with os but my moms p4 dell does 1.3 running w2k, as does my dads wich does 1.3 running vista ult, mine typically tops 1.1-1.2ish running ult 64bit.

its hard wired so 100mbs, i want a new router with gigabit would that help at all?

just got this





reset all things. modem, router, and computer.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 19, 2008)

Id say no what do u have dsl cable? i never get to my 1.3 meg a sec unless im dl of my isp or the odd other site i can still get good speeds just not max it out.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

No, its cable. 

im just wondering if its my router or the pc not having 1000mpbs. it just kinda ticks me off that i get 3 speed tests and i dont get any where near the speed.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 19, 2008)

Ya able to dl something of ur isp?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2008)

can you eliminate the router and plug directly from the modem to the PC?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> can you eliminate the router and plug directly from the modem to the PC?



i tried and for some reason wouldn't let me. i'll try again.

no, not directly from en-touch.

edit: nope, tried again.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2008)

did you try to repair the connection when you swap cables?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup, and reset cable modem and pc


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> im downloading from a VERY VERY fast torrent site.
> 
> i know it partailly has to do with os but my moms p4 dell does 1.3 running w2k, as does my dads wich does 1.3 running vista ult, mine typically tops 1.1-1.2ish running ult 64bit.
> 
> ...



Considering torrent sites do not offer anything to download apart from torrents their speed is quite irrelevant. Going to gigabit has no effect on your internet. 

Torrents are not suitable for performance tests, your ISP probably has various size file on their servers, download those.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i tried and for some reason wouldn't let me. i'll try again.
> 
> no, not directly from en-touch.
> 
> edit: nope, tried again.



If it's anything like my Comcast modem, you have to plug the computer into it (while the computer is on), and then reset the modem by actually pushing the little reset button hidden on the back. My modem is locked to one MAC address at a time.

And Gb ethernet won't help at all, like Dan said. 100Mb ethernet is already leagues faster than your possible internet speed.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 19, 2008)

Many ISP but a limit on speed of various "services". ie. FTP max download is slower that total bandwidth the ISP would give you across HTTP, FTP and other ports.

Torrent ports, ie, not standard TCPIP ports, are often also restricted to some degree.

Also, the site you are downloading from my limit the bandwidth any ONE user can have, independent of what the ISP is doing.

The test is simple:

Do your download. Look at the download speed. Can you download ANYTHING ELSE at the same time, without the download speed of the first item decreasing? If so, then the bandwidth is there for you, just NOT from one source at one time.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 19, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Torrent ports, ie, not standard TCPIP ports, are often also restricted to some degree.



What exactly is a "torrent port"? Last time I checked bittorrent still relied on the IP protocol.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

so essentially your saying its the isp. or the place im downloading from. and there is nothing i can do about it...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 19, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> What exactly is a "torrent port"? Last time I checked bittorrent still relied on the IP protocol.


It's pretty simple: 
• The Well Known Internet Service Ports are those from 0 through 1023, e.g. 21 FTP, 80 HTML, 389 LDAP, 443 HTTPS
• The Registered Ports are those from 1024 through 49151. 
• The Dynamic and/or Private Ports are those from 49152 through 65535. 

P2P and torrent are >1024.  These are easily restricted by the ISP. Likewise FTP 21 is often restricted too.


... I'm so glad I could help.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> This was over usb
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-Speed tests are false
-Your true speed is rated by how far away you are from the actual exchange; something that ISPs don't exactly detail for you. You buy a 8mb package, but because of distance, your max downstream will be say 4mb.
-Sites or hosts that you download from, will have limitations or caps on bandwidth, so even if you have a potential 4mb downstream, they'll only allow 1mb downstream.
-ADSL can cable are affected by traffic. Increased traffic will slow your connection; also, a lot of ISPs institute traffic management at certain times of the day, usually evenings, to make sure that heavy downloaders don't affect other users.


Unless your ISP is purposely capping your connection for some reason, then there's nothing you're doing wrong on your end, nor anything you can do to make it better, save maybe getting a new provider.


----------



## kylew (Sep 19, 2008)

I can get pretty much max on my dowlnload rate, but it varies between websites. I'm on a 24MB ADSL service, and I get the full 24MB as I onlt live 150m from the exchange .

Download rate isn't determined by your OS as it's my router that 'controls' the speed, as in, it reports the sync rate to be 24,XXXkbps. Some sites I can get nearly 3000KB/s download rate, but that's from a good server. 

On average I can push abour 2400-2500KB/s which keeps me very happy. Try a download manager that allows you to add mirrors to your download, that's a decent way of trying to force your max download rate.

Speedtest results





















They all hover around the 19XXXkbps which isn't an accurate representation of my line's capabilities.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

okay, well i think my question was sufficiently answered. I cant do anything about it


----------



## Yin (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know about the states, but in Australia generally cable is a shared connection and ADSL is a dedicated connection.

So for example lets say you have 5 cable connections on your street, and everyone is using it at once, the connection speed will be slow, however if you are the only one using cable on your street then it is possible to achieve high speeds then ADSL2+.

Also when you restart the modem, try disconnection the coaxial cable by unscrewing it and be careful you don't break the pin inside the cable. Leave it disconnected for at least 30 seconds.
This way actually forces the signal to be restarted.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

Yin said:


> I don't know about the states, but in Australia generally cable is a shared connection and ADSL is a dedicated connection.


This is true everywhere.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 20, 2008)

Im about 2 km from my exchange hence my 1.3 meg a sec dl speeds reosanably happy with it.

and Yin i didnt no that about cable ive learnt my new thing for the day and its only 10 in the morning.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 20, 2008)

There's a fair few reasons that your downloads might be slower.  Like were you downloading from does the site were you are downloading have a cap or even it's highly populated.  All though you should find a site were it's better at UBI or fileplanet i get the best from typically but it depends all so what file i am downloading from UBI too.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol are we all forgetting that speedtest is defaulted in bits, where your download speed is in bytes ? To find out your max download speed...get the speedtest speed and divide by 8.



Yin said:


> I don't know about the states, but in Australia generally cable is a shared connection and ADSL is a dedicated connection.
> 
> So for example lets say you have 5 cable connections on your street, and everyone is using it at once, the connection speed will be slow, however if you are the only one using cable on your street then it is possible to achieve high speeds then ADSL2+.



No doubt thats true, BUT in australia we rarely see this happen because we are all on caps. Ie, the biggest download limit per month you can get with bigpond is 24GB, which is expensive. The standard plan is 12GB.

Although the download cap sucks for us, we still get our speeds. I am on 30mbit cable, which costs the same as the equivalent 24mb adsl2+ plan. Whenever I speedtest, I always see 27-31mb speeds. (Downloading off Aussie servers yields me 3.5MB/s). With ADSL2 however, I would never come close to the 24mb as I am so far from the exchange (5kms away...so I would see a speed of around 3mbit)


----------



## Triprift (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep thats why adsl2+ is superior lol


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 20, 2008)

Speedtest.net is 100KB/s off for me.. i download at max 400KB/s and speedtest tells me my bandwith is 3999 kbit/s which equals ~500KB/s (8bit = 1byte; 3999/8=~500)


 
That is when i have selected the nearest server to my location.. i tested the download speed with null files from finnish ftp site ftp://ftp.funet.fi/dev


----------



## Triprift (Sep 20, 2008)

Like i said before dl a file from ur isp all the speedtest sites are unreliable.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yep thats why adsl2+ is superior lol



ADSL2+ *can* be superior.

The only thing it has over cable (in Aus) is that you can get those 150GB/month download plans. (Although they can be expensive lol)

I mean, the problem with ADSL2 is that if you live just 1km from the exchange your speed drops a lot from the 24mb. Cable hasnt got that problem. Basically if you live close to the exchange...ADSL all the way, otherwise cable should be better. 

Crap thing about cable is you can only get it from 2 companies  (and in my area only one, as optus cant do it for some reason). Luckily pricing is about the same for either of them. (ADSL or cable)




Triprift said:


> Like i said before dl a file from ur isp all the speedtest sites are unreliable.



Speedtest is fairly accurate. Divide your speedtest score by 8 and thats what your download speed should be. Alternatively, go to speedtest options and change the default from bits to bytes, and you will see your download speed.


----------



## kylew (Sep 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Like i said before dl a file from ur isp all the speedtest sites are unreliable.



That's what I was trying to portray through my post. The max I seem to be able to get on speed test is around the 19,500kbps whereas my router is syncing at 24000kbps and I can download, from a good server at up to 3MB/s (3000KB/s).

24,000kb/8 = 3000KB/s


----------



## Triprift (Sep 20, 2008)

Omg dude ya wanna swap honestly 1.3MB/s is good lol


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2008)

kylew said:


> That's what I was trying to portray through my post. The max I seem to be able to get on speed test is around the 19,500kbps whereas my router is syncing at 24000kbps and I can download, from a good server at up to 3MB/s (3000KB/s).
> 
> 24,000kb/8 = 3000KB/s



Yeah thats cus speedtest only use servers themselves.

I got some "recommended server" that comes up that uses the company "Big air wireless broadband"...which never gets me above 7000kbs download LOL. I thought it was my net the other day and im like wtf...I re-done speedtest with another server and I got my normal


----------



## kylew (Sep 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Omg dude ya wanna swap honestly 1.3MB/s is good lol



Trust me, I'm not complaining, I'm all over my fast internet connection. 

I just mean that speedtest isn't a good and accurate test to show how fast your connection can be as they also are reliant on the server being good.


----------



## Yin (Sep 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Im about 2 km from my exchange hence my 1.3 meg a sec dl speeds reosanably happy with it.
> 
> and Yin i didnt no that about cable ive learnt my new thing for the day and its only 10 in the morning.



You should thank me for it lol



Pinchy said:


> No doubt thats true, BUT in australia we rarely see this happen because we are all on caps. Ie, the biggest download limit per month you can get with bigpond is 24GB, which is expensive. The standard plan is 12GB.



Not always. It really depends where you live. Sometimes nobody has cable in a particular area where it is offered. BTW NEVER EVER EVER GO bigpond. They count your upload to your usage and they have an outage ever 15 seconds.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep wich is why bigpong aint for me and i hope they dont get the tender for the national broadband network.


----------

